# Looking for WW2 nato straps replica



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi all, anyone knows an affordable option for nato straps that look like these ? I'm looking for an 18mm. Thanks!


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

NATO International has a 2 piece version and a more elaborate one piece that has the look.


----------



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

slcbbrown said:


> NATO International has a 2 piece version and a more elaborate one piece that has the look.


Thanks, you're probably talking about the ebay store?


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

I just searched “nato international straps”. I vaguely remember this company but wasn’t sure of the name.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Did you check etsy.com?


----------



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

I've checked a bit but those "fabric" nato strap (instead of nylon-ish stuff) seem very hard to find.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

ADPT Single Pass NATO straps, great quality, USA Made sand not too pricey.


----------



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks for the answer, but those look too standard, made out of nylon. Really looking for that fabric texture (see photo in first post)


----------



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like Natobrand has some on ebay! For future reference


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

aharvey said:


> Thanks for the answer, but those look too standard, made out of nylon. Really looking for that fabric texture (see photo in first post)


Ah Ha! Those look like old school canvas and that I have no clue on. Wouldn’t those be tougher to keep clean and.....odor free?


----------



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

Mtvandi said:


> Ah Ha! Those look like old school canvas and that I have no clue on. Wouldn’t those be tougher to keep clean and.....odor free?


Haven’t thought about that lol you might have a good point


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

aharvey said:


> Haven’t thought about that lol you might have a good point


Yeah, just a thought. Probably depends more on where you live and what you put it through. 
Lots of NATO choices out there!


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

On the pricey side but if you are really into the style, this brands provide good quality replicas:








A.F.0210. Strap - A.F.0210.


The A.F.0210. strap has a unique history, and is very hard to find, with original straps now commanding upwards of £250.




af0210strap.com


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Another vote for





Home Page - A.F.0210.







af0210strap.com




Authentic reproductions of the military straps that predated the NATO as we know it today. Prices around 35GBP.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Haveston are worth a look,fairly close to what you want.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Bonzodog said:


> Haveston are worth a look,fairly close to what you want.


Was going to suggest this. Their Corp Canvas Series looks like what you want. CORP. CANVAS SERIES


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

I also like the A.F. 0210 straps.
Here are a couple 18mm straps.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Probably way out of place in terms of style and price, but I really love RedRockStraps on Etsy. Canvas two-piece straps that are custom made. I just bought one for my 1944 Elgin A11 , which needs an uncommon 16mm width strap.
















This particular strap was cut from a vintage US Military canvas bag (best guess late 1950’s Army). I know exactly where I want the hole for the buckle and it looks custom as it is.
While the style (two piece), thickness and cost (USD $100) doesn’t match your request, I share my strap here with the suggestion to contact Dan Barr, proprietor of RedRockStraps, through Etsy. I find him very friendly and accommodating. Perhaps he can make what you want?
The strap I showed is the latest of eight RedRockStraps I have ordered over the last couple years. I find despite the price, they are worth every penny.
BTW, canvas straps can be washed. I remove the buckle and spring bars, put the pieces into a sock, and throw in the washing machine in a cold water delicate cycle with the rest of a load. It removes the dirt and odor well.
Hope my long-winded post wasn’t a total waste of time! Good luck, and PLEASE share the source you use and your thoughts about the product!


----------



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone ! lots of very nice options


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

RSM makes a Vintage Mil Strap. Not currently available in 18mm though.


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

aharvey said:


> Hi all, anyone knows an affordable option for nato straps that look like these ? I'm looking for an 18mm. Thanks!
> View attachment 16741127


What are those? I want one.


----------



## aharvey (Aug 4, 2020)

audiomagnate said:


> What are those? I want one.


Those are from a very nice italian brand called Fortela. REALLY overpriced though haha


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Zuludiver do a 2 piece canvass strap in 18mm.


----------

